# hilfe, ich seh nur rosa (grafik in word)



## nanda (17. November 2001)

mein problem:
ich habe meine unterschrift gescannt, in photoshop bearbeitet und als grafik gespeichert.

wenn ich diese grafik in word als objekt einbinden will, um z.B. ein dokument mit unterschrift als fax zu verschicken, erscheint der hintergrund von der grafik immer leicht rosa. beim empfänger erscheint die unterschrift in einem leicht grauen kasten und wirkt somit ziemlich unprofessionell.

ich habe schon alles versucht. ich habe die unterschrift in verschiedenen formaten gespeichert, in farbe, graustufen und s/w. in photoshop und in anderen grafikprogrammen wird als hintergrundfarbe immer reinstes arielweiß angezeigt (#FFFFFF).

ich dachte, als ausweg könnte ich die unterschrift in eine truetype-schrift einbauen und dann mit einer taste aufrufen und frei skalieren. aber das erscheint mir etwas kompliziert. außerdem habe ich keine passende software gefunden, die das einfach und schnell erledigen könnte.

ob das rosa-problem auch in anderen programmen auftritt habe ich noch nicht untersucht, da ich geschäftlich und privat nur word einsetze.

vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. November 2001)

hi, könntest du mal ein beispiel verfügbar machen?


----------



## lexi (18. November 2001)

ist das ding als gif mit transparentem hintergrund gespeichert? probier mal bmp..


----------



## nanda (19. November 2001)

@lexi
leider muß ich dich enttäuschen. ich habe schon jedes format ausprobiert (gif, jpeg, bmp) und immer ist dasselbe phänomen

ich habe mal ein beispiel angehangen.

ihr werdet den unterschied kaum erkennen, aber er ist vorhanden.
am ende der unterschrift dürftet ihr zumindest eine senkrechte abgrenzung erkennen.
während in jedem grafikprogramm die umgebung der unterschrift mit den hexwerten ffffff angegeben wird, kommt in winword der wert fffcff heraus.
der unterschied ist wirklich minimal. trotzdem sind die ausdrucke und faxe dadurch nicht zu gebrauchen. der drucker und die faxsoftware interpretieren das ganze als graustufe, so daß im ergebnis die unterschrift mit einem grauen kasten unterlegt ist.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. November 2001)

hi,
naja htte mehr an das word dok an sich gedacht, aber naja, eventuell probiere mal:

rechte maustaste - grafik anklicken (freien raum oben)
bild anklicken, und dann mit helligkeit und kontrast des bildes etwas spielen.


----------

